# harvest / cure timing autoflowers



## IKE (Jun 3, 2011)

I waited till plants in pots were dry before the chop - then I hung them in dark bathroom for 5 days (not too cool or warm temp) - they became brittle. 
I then put them in glass jars (opened for an hour ea. day) - they just moistened so I was back to square one with wet weed. I'm not going for a perfect curing - just want to smoke weed that's dried properly. 

What would you change on technique?

I don't know why they say 70 days seed to smoke - they're obviously not counting harvest / cure time. I know I'm impatient and that there's lots of other impatient people - just look at Attitude seed bank inventory on autoflowers - over 55% of the popular strains are out of stock - I'm talking over 35 different ones!!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 3, 2011)

> What would you change on technique?



Nothing unless your bathroom has high humidity. Then I would lower the humidity. I do it the same way,but some growers will place the buds in paper bags before jarring.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 3, 2011)

But the thing that looks wrong to me is that yu waited till the plants were dry before chopping them.:ignore:  I cut mine down when the tricombs are around 80% milky and take the stalks and hang them upside down from 1/4" dow rods that are suspended in my drying closet. I let them hang for a week in the dark/cool with only a slight air movement through the closet (don't want wind blowing on them, just move the moist air out and fresh air in) after a week, I take them down and trim all the extra leaves except for the smaller sugar leaves, then I lay them on horizontal screens in my closet, in the dark with no air circulation. open the closet once a day to air it out then close it again. I start checking it after a week to see how well it is curing, sometimes if I have a lot-o-buds to dry it takes a little longer, then when it feels like I like it (just slightly dry n brittle but still soft and pliable. there is no set time yu just learn the feel of it) I take them out and put them in jars that are taped up to keep light out and seal them for later use.:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2011)

You either should have dried them a little longer and/or opened the jars more often.  Dense buds will still hold a lot of moisture even after the stems will snap.

I always trim all the leaves (including the small sugar leaves) off my plants before I hang to dry.  I find it extremely hard to trim otherwise.  I always hang mine to dry rather than laying them on screens (personal preference as IMO trichs stick to the screen).  I check the dryness of the buds rather than going by whether the stems snap or not.  I often have to open the jars several times a day for a week or more before I am satisfied that they are dry enough.  I have "sleeves" for my mason jars that are simply old sweatshirt sleeves  that I slide over the jars.  I find this easier than taping the jars up.


----------

